# Which would be a good addition to the WCA events? (Poll)



## TetCuber48 (Oct 20, 2018)

Which of these should be in the wca? Mirror cube, 8x8, 2x2x3, 2x3x3, curvy copter, or other (reply with answer).


----------



## AbsoRuud (Oct 20, 2018)

I vote to bring back the Rubik's Magic. But not the way it was before where it was just to get from stage A to B. Scramble them, mess them up, and then have the competitors get back to the solved state. Either one. That way, it's not the same way over and over again and it's more like the other twisty puzzles in the WCA.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Oct 20, 2018)

I said other. I would like to see a more interesting event added, something like TeamBLD. Imo, all of the events on the poll are kinda boring. Mirror is just a 3x3 mod; 8x8 is just another big cube; a cubiod is different, but still not that interesting; and curvy copter is, well, curvy copter. I'm not trying to bash on your list, I'm just tired of seeing the same things, but at least Redi Cube isn't on there.


----------



## Julio974 (Oct 20, 2018)

1) REDI CUBE
2) KILOMINX
I also agree with AbsoRuud: the idea of scrambling Magic and MMagic is excellent (in theory), but I'd like to see how a notation could be developped (or rather, how it would be possible).
I was in favor of the 15-puzzle before seing the criteria that a solve also provides something to see for the spectators (and that's a big problem with clock).


----------



## PapaSmurf (Oct 20, 2018)

Kilominx. It's interesting, short (compared to 8x8+) and it isn't too difficult, while remaining more challenging than redi or skewb. There's also room for development and improvement and there's a scrambler. Also, with the event being kinda fast, it shouldn't clog up comps. Too much. 
Mirror cube is a big no. Just a 3x3 shape mod.


----------



## TetCuber48 (Oct 20, 2018)

Julio974 said:


> 1) REDI CUBE
> 2) KILOMINX


Yeah i was considering putting those in the poll. i thought redi cube was a bit too easy though. kilominx would be a great event.


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 21, 2018)

I voted for other. Kilominx and Master Pyraminx would be cool!


----------



## rubik2005 (Oct 21, 2018)

I agree, specially with master pyraminx.


----------



## nms777 (Oct 22, 2018)

Kilominx is my top choice. I also think master kilominx and master pyraminx are good choices.


----------



## AMCuber (Oct 22, 2018)

There isn't much good hardware for master pyraminx. Side story, when I just started, I got a Shengshou master pyraminx by accident, and it was terrible.


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 22, 2018)

AMCuber said:


> There isn't much good hardware for master pyraminx. Side story, when I just started, I got a Shengshou master pyraminx by accident, and it was terrible.


Have you tried the Qiyi Master Pyraminx?


----------



## Loser (Oct 22, 2018)

AbsoRuud said:


> I vote to bring back the Rubik's Magic. But not the way it was before where it was just to get from stage A to B. Scramble them, mess them up, and then have the competitors get back to the solved state. Either one. That way, it's not the same way over and over again and it's more like the other twisty puzzles in the WCA.


Because of how few states magic could be in, this isn't plausable. There's also one of the major reasons magic was removed, that it's very hard to judge timer starts for the event.
I personally don't think there's an event to add, as nothing is really held unofficially currently.


----------



## Tabe (Oct 23, 2018)

AMCuber said:


> There isn't much good hardware for master pyraminx. Side story, when I just started, I got a Shengshou master pyraminx by accident, and it was terrible.


The Qiyi Master Pyraminx is good enough. It's not like there's a lot of great hardware for clock or that there was lots of great hardware for SQ1 for the longest time. Good hardware will follow an event being added. If master pyraminx gets added, you'll see new master pyraminxes from Moyu, Shengshou, Qiyi, and Yuxin very quickly and hardware will improve in a hurry.


----------



## Julio974 (Oct 23, 2018)

Loser said:


> Because of how few states magic could be in, this isn't plausable. There's also one of the major reasons magic was removed, that it's very hard to judge timer starts for the event.
> I personally don't think there's an event to add, as nothing is really held unofficially currently.


Kilominx had a lot of competitions over multiple countries. Redi cube also had a few competitions, and many other events were organized at No Stress Solving 2017.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Oct 23, 2018)

Most of the redi cube comps were sponserer by moyu.


----------



## Loser (Oct 23, 2018)

Julio974 said:


> Kilominx had a lot of competitions over multiple countries. Redi cube also had a few competitions, and many other events were organized at No Stress Solving 2017.


Pretty sure there's been one comp with kilo in 2018 lol. The event was cool for a few weeks, but then died.


----------



## NathanaelCubes (Oct 23, 2018)

Kilominx would be nice, because then there would be better hardware for it. Plus it is another relatively easy event for new cubers.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Oct 23, 2018)

33x33x33.


----------



## TetCuber48 (Oct 23, 2018)

Tony Fisher said:


> 33x33x33.


yes. yes. yes.


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 23, 2018)

3x3x3x3.
The rest is boring.


----------



## TetCuber48 (Oct 23, 2018)

@Pyjam you are correct. four dimensional puzzles are the next step


----------



## Tabe (Oct 23, 2018)

Tony Fisher said:


> 33x33x33.


Having seen how fast you turn it, I'm not sure the rest of us could ever catch up.


----------



## Julio974 (Oct 23, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> 3x3x3x3.
> The rest is boring.


Something less boring is 1x1x1


----------



## Hazel (Oct 26, 2018)

They should add 4x4 clock! Then we can get a mass-produced version maybe


----------



## Julio974 (Oct 27, 2018)

It's becoming even more important with the considering on "Ephemeral Events": every 2 years, they add 2 events that will be removed 2 years later (some events however could stay)


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 29, 2018)

Aerma said:


> They should add 4x4 clock! Then we can get a mass-produced version maybe


That should go the other way around 

--
I think that Kilominx, Redi Cube, 2x2x3, 2x3x3, and Mirror Blocks/Bump Cube are too trivializable.

My intuition is that Master Pyraminx and Master Kilominx would not be trivializable, but there's not much hardware at the moment.
Another idea is Face-Turning Octahedron, which is certainly NOT trivial.

I've been a huge proponent of Team BLD since 2010, and would love to see it happen.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Oct 29, 2018)

Oooh. Face turning octahedron would be good. And all the platonic solids. Also, master pyraminx would be good thinking about it, and I don't think that kilominx is that trivial, as it has 4 "layers", so solutions on the same scramble would be rare.


----------



## Julio974 (Oct 30, 2018)

PapaSmurf said:


> Oooh. Face turning octahedron would be good. And all the platonic solids. Also, master pyraminx would be good thinking about it, and I don't think that kilominx is that trivial, as it has 4 "layers", so solutions on the same scramble would be rare.


For the face-turning octahedron, I really think it should have a suitable name, like "Crystalminx" or "Diaminx"


----------



## CLL Smooth (Oct 30, 2018)

Julio974 said:


> For the face-turning octahedron, I really think it should have a suitable name, like "Crystalminx" or "Diaminx"


No thank you. Just FTO please


----------



## Julio974 (Oct 31, 2018)

CLL Smooth said:


> No thank you. Just FTO please


Well would the Skewb have been added under the name "IQ Cube"? Or would the Megaminx be added under the name "Face-Turning Dodecahedron"?


----------



## VenomCubing (Nov 1, 2018)

I agree completely with the octohedron idea. I beleive lanlan has a face turning version. the skewb diamond is technically a face turning octohedron, albeit a deep cut shape mod.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 1, 2018)

Team bld would be very interesting


----------



## BlueberryCuber (Nov 1, 2018)

What about a "highest TPS count event" or something


----------



## Hazel (Nov 1, 2018)

BlueberryCuber said:


> What about a "highest TPS count event" or something


That would be too different from the scope of WCA events for it (or something similar) to be added.
I think the FTO could be super fun!


----------



## Zioflavio77 (Nov 3, 2018)

i think :
4)mirror cube
3) 8x8
2)coin copper/redi cube
1) magic with actual scrambles


----------



## Waffle Cuber (Nov 3, 2018)

I think 1x1 would be cool. Or Mirror 1x1. Siamese 1x1 sounds fun too.
Edit: Maybe 1x1 blind/multi would be cool.


----------



## Julio974 (Nov 3, 2018)

Waffle Cuber said:


> I think 1x1 would be cool. Or Mirror 1x1. Siamese 1x1 sounds fun too.
> Edit: Maybe 1x1 blind/multi would be cool.


I'm already a master at 1x1x1 Multi-Blindfolded one-handed with feet.
My best time is 175/175 in 0.01


----------



## Waffle Cuber (Nov 3, 2018)

I recently got a 1x1 FMC PB of 7. The scramble was x2 y z’ y2. 
XXXXCross: X2 Y’
LL Skip: X2


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Nov 3, 2018)

Waffle Cuber said:


> I recently got a 1x1 FMC PB of 7. The scramble was x2 y z’ y2.
> XXXXCross: X2 Y’
> LL Skip: X2


I know this is a joke, but I'm pretty sure that rotations don't count as moves.


----------



## Waffle Cuber (Nov 4, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> I know this is a joke, but I'm pretty sure that rotations don't count as moves.


lol yes this was a joke. All jokes aside, I'd like to see mirror blocks added


----------



## Loser (Nov 22, 2018)

BlueberryCuber said:


> What about a "highest TPS count event" or something


cfsop
cross
f2l
sexy move 100 times
oll
pll


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 23, 2018)

Curvy copter would be good, but with a mechanical scrambler gigaminx would be better. Treat it like blind, with cumulative time limits and ranking by single.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 9, 2019)

8x8 and Mirror are boring. 2x2x3 is too fast. Kilominx would be cool, but I chose 2x3x3 because it is the most interesting.


----------



## iLarryTheOneLung (Mar 9, 2019)

Kilominx! They need to add some more megaminx type puzzles to the WCA roster.


----------



## Nicky Steingraber (Mar 14, 2019)

k i l o m i n x


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Mar 14, 2019)

Kilominx, 100%. It is literally a perfect candidate.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 7, 2019)

My top choices:
5. Magic
4. Speedscramble
3. Master Pyraminx
2. Kilominx
1. Redi Cube


I am strongly against adding any 3x3 shape or sticker mods.


----------



## Thom S. (Apr 7, 2019)

PingPongCuber said:


> Magic



I'm very positive that Magic might not get added in the near future


----------



## AegisSharp (Apr 7, 2019)

Mirror cube blindfolded without inspection or some form of relay e.g. 2-7 relay


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Apr 7, 2019)

Say it with me: K I L O M I N X!!!!!!!


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Apr 7, 2019)

AegisSharp said:


> Mirror cube blindfolded without inspection or some form of relay e.g. 2-7 relay



This would actually be really interesting, because it would require cubers to call upon a sense other than their sight to solve the puzzle. It would require different types of recognition to be used, and may allow those who are blind to compete as well, with a bit more of a level playing field. I have done this before, and there is something much more satisfying about feeling a J-Perm or an AUF than seeing it. I think this would be a great addition.

Relays might be cool too. Idk what else to say about them.


----------



## Noblesuntzu (Apr 8, 2019)

Stop trying to tell me you wouldn't want a hypebeast flex war for WCA 13x13.


----------



## Noblesuntzu (Apr 8, 2019)

AegisSharp said:


> Mirror cube blindfolded without inspection or some form of relay e.g. 2-7 relay


I would be so down for a blind mirror solve...


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 8, 2019)

The original poll didn't have any of the popular options. Lol.


----------



## freshcuber.de (Apr 8, 2019)

I would like to see a "real blindfolded" event: You solve a 3x3 blindfolded without eye-inspection.
Maybe it could be a Mirror Cube (the colored one to make scramble checking easy) or the Rubik's Touch Cube.


----------



## CJCubing (Apr 8, 2019)

Vote for *OTHER. *Master Pyraminx, Kilominx, TeamBLD, or 4x4 OH < (maybe not) can be good candidates.


----------



## aerocube (Apr 18, 2019)

i doubt they'll add new events any time soon,but if they were to i would want something new that doesn't borrow an existing method from anything
however,i'm not sure what that would be,so in the meantime i think mirror blocks BLD would be cool as the record could probably get to something not far from the 3x3 WR
only problem is there isn't really a standard type of mirror block cube so that would have to be figured out


----------



## Artemissimo (Apr 18, 2019)

So I like the idea of Kilominx but wouldn't gear cube be the best candidate?


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 18, 2019)

I’ve mentioned a few variations on current events that I would like to see, but if we want something new the Curvy Copter seems like the best option. I would suggest that it be done with jumbling, though. On the one hand it’s a more interesting solve, and on the other hand if a competitor gets to a position that can’t be solved without jumbling it would be very difficult to judge whether the competitor put the puzzle in that position or if it was a misscramble.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 18, 2019)

Artemissimo said:


> So I like the idea of Kilominx but wouldn't gear cube be the best candidate?


Nope. Gear cube is a very easy event and wouldn't be hard at all to get great at, tbh. And not many people actually care about speed solving it. Kilominx would be the far better and more realistic option.


----------

